# Lake Hope



## Daz (May 13, 2009)

My family and I were camping out in Hocking Hills this past weekend and had a blast. On our way home yesterday we passed lake Hope. It looks like a trolling motor only lake. There has to be good fishing there, it looks so good. What's the fishing like there? I would love to bring my family back out there, with my small pontoon boat of course. I live in southwest Ohio. Many thanks


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This is the 1st year I have fished Lake Hope, and I have fished it twice from my kayak and did pretty well on bass. I fished with my fly gear though, which may not help you, but I caught fish on 3.5-4" minnow imitations and topwaters towards dark around the pads.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

the bass fishing is pretty decent at lake hope. i fish it 4-5 times a year. there are lots of laydowns to flip on and lilly pads to frog fish.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was down there about a month ago with the kids catching a few gills and some small bass. The guy at the boat rental place told me that he saw someone come in with a pontoon and 4 trolling motors hooked up to it. There is always a way to Git'R Done


----------



## Daz (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I love topwater fishing, so the lilypads sound great. Also I was wondering about the trolling motor thing, I don't have four of 'em but the one I have is pretty strong. I'll just have to use two batteries. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ill never forget it. in college (hocking) i had a boater safety class. my best freind and i had to go to lake hope for the "canoe" section of the class. the teacher cut us loose for awhile to row around the lake. 

both of us saw it, easily the biggest bass i have ever seen swimming in the water. ive seen thousands of bass in tanks, ponds, creeks, lakes, rivers. down south, up north, east and west. this fish was twice the size of any other bass ive seen swimming. we werent fishing and this big girl was clearly getting ready to drop some serious eggs but i would have been shocked if this fish was less then 10lbs. every fish i see gets compared to that fish. it was a beast. havent been back to that lake since (98) but if that one fish is any indicator of the quality in that lake, it prob has a few giants


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Caught this one out of lake hope when before i graduated from hocking last yr. I use to bass fish that place all the time some of the biggest bass I even seen were in there I lost one that was alot bigger that the one in the picture the day before.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

nice catch there...thx for the post.


----------



## Daz (May 13, 2009)

Nice fish! I showed that to my boys and they're ready to leave, NOW! lol


----------

